# Milling at Historic Manskers Station



## Mizer (Sep 4, 2012)

I did some sawing at a historic site that I have been a part of for over twenty years.
19 logs total most of them hickory a couple ro and a couple wo.
[attachment=10135]

My friend Bill wanted to store them in the upper room of the big block house. He was feeding them (16 foot 6/4 hickory) up through a gun hole in the floor. I knew that wouldn't last to long.
[attachment=10136]

A view of the inside of the fort. I sawed the new looking wood for the gates a few months back. 
[attachment=10137]

My son doing what he does best. This is the newly rebuilt blacksmith shop. I helped put the first one in 20 years ago.
[attachment=10138]


----------



## Kevin (Sep 4, 2012)

That's way cool. You should show us some closeups of you in your period attire. Looks like you had a local news crew there. Great PR there and I'm sure you gave them a great deal knowing you.


----------



## Mizer (Sep 4, 2012)

Joe Rebuild said:


> I bet they wish they had an Orangutan back in the day.



Sure beats a pit saw any day.


----------



## kpantherpro (Sep 5, 2012)

wow very cool...thanks for helping preserve some of our history


----------



## scrimman (Sep 5, 2012)

I like Manskers Station, and I sure am shocked to see it show up here! I figured it would show up in one of the reenactors websites I haunt. If y'all haven't been, ya need to!


----------



## Mizer (Sep 5, 2012)

scrimman said:


> I like Manskers Station, and I sure am shocked to see it show up here! I figured it would show up in one of the reenactors websites I haunt. If y'all haven't been, ya need to!



Have you been to Manskers? When?


----------



## scrimman (Sep 5, 2012)

Yeah; it was about 2 years ago. I wasn't 'dressed out', though....my wife would have been embarrassed to say the least. Did y'all ever find use for all those files from Gibson over there by the forge? (smirk smirk)


----------



## Mizer (Sep 6, 2012)

scrimman said:


> Yeah; it was about 2 years ago. I wasn't 'dressed out', though....my wife would have been embarrassed to say the least. Did y'all ever find use for all those files from Gibson over there by the forge? (smirk smirk)


Not sure about the files, I will ask my friend Bill about that.


----------



## Mizer (Sep 6, 2012)

Kevin said:


> That's way cool. You should show us some closeups of you in your period attire. Looks like you had a local news crew there. Great PR there and I'm sure you gave them a great deal knowing you.


No news crew just son and myself and two interpreter friends of mine.
Here is a pic from a month or so ago. This was the day that it hit 107 in Nashville, that is why I do not have on my waistcoat. The girl in the pic is my daughter. This is a spring pole lathe that I built several years ago. I wish I had a nickel for every kid that has helped me pump that lathe, I would rich. Actually now that I think about it I am richer because of it.
[attachment=10240]


----------

